# Here we go again again.... 2009 IBC section 1104.3.1



## Rick18071 (May 22, 2018)

We use the 2009 IBC here
*1104.3.1 Employee work areas*. Common use circulation paths within employee work areas shall be accessible routes.
*Exceptions:*
1. Common use circulation paths, located within employee work areas that are less than 300 sq ft in size and defined by permanently installed partitions, counters, casework or furnishings, shall not be required to be accessible routes.
3. Common use circulation paths, located within exterior employee work areas that are fully exposed to the weather, shall not be required to be accessible routes.

*Question 1* - A large S2 building has some offices grouped together at different places. One office area is larger than 300 sq ft but none of the rooms (separated by walls) in it is larger than 300 sq. ft. The door from the S2 area enters a hallway less than 300 sq. ft. that has 8 offices off of it that are all less than 300 sq. ft. But the total area of this office area is more than 300 sq ft. Is an accessible route required into just the hallway from the S2 area of this group of offices? 

*Question 2 *- This large S2 building with exterior walls has a fenced in employee only area all around the building. There are 24 doors through the exterior walls. Will all 24 doors need to be accessible routes both ways or does exception 3 not require it?

Definitions:
:
*Common Use*. Interior or exterior circulation paths, rooms, spaces or elements that are not for public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people.

*Circulation Path*. An exterior or interior way of passage from one plance to another for pedestrians.


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2018)

For # 2 it seems like you are talking about entrances and exits, which would be different than circ paths IMHO...


----------



## Rick18071 (May 23, 2018)

*1104.3.1 *doesn't mention entrances and exits so I don't think they have any bearing on this section one way or another. Look at the definition of Circulation Path. Do you mean because it only says "an exterior or interior" but not "an exterior and interior"?  I am open to hearing your reason.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 30, 2018)

Exception # 2 applies to your question number 2, However, this is what Steve Ray is leading to - This section does not alleviate the requirements for accessible entrances  1104.1, 1104.2, 1104.3 and Accessible means of egress IBC section 1007.

AS for number # 1 - see commentary " An accessible route will be required to each work area"

The commentary also state s- elements within the individual work area are not required to be accessible - EXCEPT visual alarms, accessible means of egress, and circulation paths.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 1, 2018)

There are also building a few small out buildings (maintenance building, gate houses, truck wash) on the site and an accessible route would need to connect all of them. All the buildings are surrounded by a large truck parking area. Would the accessible route connecting the buildings need to be marked or identified someway? Would all of the exit doors in all of the buildings that are not accessible need to have directional signs to an accessible route to the other buildings per 2009 IBC 1110.2 (5)?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 6, 2018)

Rick, the buildings (all) are required to be accessible unless they meet the exceptions for accessibility - control tower, security tower, etc.

Although the code may not require it,  Legal aspect of lawsuit prevention would probably dictate that a"path" way of the shortest route be provided . otherwise, that crack in the parking lot by the edge 500 feet away from the building that is 3/4" wide caused me to become stuck in the hot sun for three hours before somebody came to rescue me lawsuit could occur.

Farfetched I know, but after serving on a few juries for drunk driving I am amazed at how much emphasis is made over whether the car crossed the lane markings or did it skirt the edge of the double yellow line , or did it cross only the single yellow line of the double yellow line, etc. for DUI cases..... and these are clearly marked lane dividers for driving automobiles on a daily basis


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 7, 2018)

Let the hair splitting continue, the ADA is intended as a model, therein is its initial flaw by not considering specific applications that might result and creating a rapid response to them as they are identified.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 7, 2018)

1104.3.1 requires common use circulation paths within employee work areas shall be accessible.
1104.5 requires accessible routes are to be located in the same area as the general circulation path (in public areas).

What's the difference between common use circulation paths and general circulation path?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2018)

COMMON USE. Interior or exterior circulation paths, rooms, spaces or elements that are not for public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people.

CIRCULATION PATH. An exterior or interior way of passage from one place to another for pedestrians.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 8, 2018)

So a Circulation path may be used by anyone unless it is for common use? Almost as confusing as when corridor was replaced with the current terms.


----------

